# Monarch Grand Vacation ??



## 9391 (Sep 23, 2009)

*MGV*

Do you think the point converison is still the same ?
ie. 133 for a 1 bedroom in platinum season

( or peak season as Riviera B+Spa calls it? )

I tried the resort and they say I have to talk with sales which is not avail til Saturday.

you would think they would have something on their Web site.....

There are quite a few on ebay at the momoent, but mtce fees seem really high, your looking at about $1000 for 155 points which is a 1 week stay on average, so  even if sell them for $1 and only a $100 transfer fee it still is pricey, 
comments ?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2009)

The number of points to stay at the resorts are about what I said. 133 for a 1 bd & 155 for a 2 bed at the two resorts in Dana point. BUT Riviera Beach has several different season so in the late fall the points are lower. Riviera Shores has the same point requirements all year long. 

The point requirements are on their website but I believe it can be accessed only by owners.


----------



## bzzybee13 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Points Chart*

Follow this link to a Monarch points chart.


----------



## sandesurf (Oct 30, 2009)

You're right, the mtce fees are ridiculously high, for the caliber of resorts in the most of the Monarch system. 
We made the mistake of converting our Palm Canyon (Palm Springs) points into Monarch Grand points, years ago. I count that as the worse Timeshare mistake we've made. 
I've learned the tricks to get the most of of them though, but I'd rather have another Marriott, for the price of the fees.


----------



## bzzybee13 (Nov 8, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> We made the mistake of converting our Palm Canyon (Palm Springs) points into Monarch Grand points, years ago. I count that as the worse Timeshare mistake we've made.
> I've learned the tricks to get the most of of them though, but I'd rather have another Marriott, for the price of the fees.



Care to share any of your tricks?


----------



## jbercu (Nov 13, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> You're right, the mtce fees are ridiculously high, for the caliber of resorts in the most of the Monarch system.
> .



What are the fees current fees?

Is there a difference between Pacific Monarch Resorts, Inc and Monarch Grand Vacation Owner's Association?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2009)

jbercu said:


> What are the fees current fees?
> 
> Is there a difference between Pacific Monarch Resorts, Inc and Monarch Grand Vacation Owner's Association?


Pacific Monarch is the name of the developer of Monarch Grand Vacations


----------

